# Libnodave Mac OS X mit Siemens Logo 8



## benutzername1 (16 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

mein Ziel ist es, eine Verbindung mittels libnodave zu einer Siemens Logo 0ba8 herzustellen, um Eingänge abzufragen. Unter Windows mit CSharp hat das bisher gut funktioniert. Nun möchte ich das gleiche auf einem Mac mit OS X 10.8.5 und in der Sprache C probieren.
Hierzu habe ich ein Projekt in XCode angelegt und die Datei testISO_TCP.c mit den entsprechenden nodaves, openSocket, setport und log2 Dateien hinzugefügt. Rack und Slot auf 0 und 2 eingestellt, die IP eingegeben. Jedoch erscheint die Fehlermeldung "Couldn't connect to PLC". Im nächsten Schritt habe ich verschiedene libnodave-Versionen (0.8.4, 0.8.4.6, 0.8.5.1) ausprobiert, aber mit keiner Version hat der Verbindungsaufbau funktioniert.
In einem Beitrag im Forum stand, dass "dc->communicationType = 2;" eingestellt werden müsse, wo bei mir aber eine Fehlermeldung erscheint: "No member namend 'communicationType' in 'struct_daveConnection'.

Hat jemand eine Verbindung mittels libnodave auf einem Mac zustande gebracht und kann mir hier weiterhelfen oder hat Ideen, woran es liegen könnte?

Hier ist die Konsolenausgabe, falls das weiterhilft:

```
Versuche zu verbinden...
openSocket: enter OpenSocketopenSocket: OpenSocket: socket is 3
openSocket: Connected to host: 192.168.178.2 
openSocket: setsockopt Undefined error: 0 0
send packet: : 
0:0x03,0x00,0x00,0x16,0x11,0xE0,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0xC1,0x02,0x01,0x00,0xC2,
10:0x02,0x01,0x02,0xC0,0x01,0x09,
readISOpacket: 22 bytes read, 22 needed
readISOpacket: packet: 
0:0x03,0x00,0x00,0x16,0x11,0xD0,0x00,0x01,0x1C,0xEB,0x00,0xC0,0x01,0x09,0xC1,0x02,
10:0x01,0x00,0xC2,0x02,0x01,0x02,
IF1 daveConnectPLC() step 1. got packet: : 
0:0x03,0x00,0x00,0x16,0x11,0xD0,0x00,0x01,0x1C,0xEB,0x00,0xC0,0x01,0x09,0xC1,0x02,
10:0x01,0x00,0xC2,0x02,0x01,0x02,
PDU header: 
0:0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,0x00,
plen: 8 dlen: 0
Parameter: 
0:0xF0,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x01,0x03,0xC0,
_daveExchange PDU number: 65535
IF1 enter _daveExchangeTCP
send packet: : 
0:0x03,0x00,0x00,0x19,0x02,0xF0,0x80,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0xFF,0xFF,0x08,0x00,0x00,
10:0x00,0xF0,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x01,0x03,0xC0,
readISOpacket: 27 bytes read, 27 needed
readISOpacket: packet: 
0:0x03,0x00,0x00,0x1B,0x02,0xF0,0x80,0x32,0x03,0x00,0x00,0xFF,0xFF,0x00,0x08,0x00,
10:0x00,0x85,0x00,0xF0,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x01,0x00,0xF0,
IF1 _daveExchangeTCP res from read 27
result of exchange: 0
PDU header: 
0:0x32,0x03,0x00,0x00,0xFF,0xFF,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,0x85,0x00,
plen: 8 dlen: 0
Parameter: 
0:0xF0,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x01,0x00,0xF0,
error: no message defined!
IF1 error in daveConnectPLC() step 1. retrying...
PDU header: 
0:0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,0x00,
plen: 8 dlen: 0
Parameter: 
0:0xF0,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x01,0x03,0xC0,
_daveExchange PDU number: 65536
IF1 enter _daveExchangeTCP
send packet: : 
0:0x03,0x00,0x00,0x19,0x02,0xF0,0x80,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,
10:0x00,0xF0,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x01,0x03,0xC0,
readISOpacket: 27 bytes read, 27 needed
readISOpacket: packet: 
0:0x03,0x00,0x00,0x1B,0x02,0xF0,0x80,0x32,0x03,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x08,0x00,
10:0x00,0x85,0x00,0xF0,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x01,0x00,0xF0,
IF1 _daveExchangeTCP res from read 27
result of exchange: 0
PDU header: 
0:0x32,0x03,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,0x85,0x00,
plen: 8 dlen: 0
Parameter: 
0:0xF0,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x01,0x00,0xF0,
error: no message defined!
IF1 error in daveConnectPLC() step 1. retrying...
PDU header: 
0:0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,0x00,
plen: 8 dlen: 0
Parameter: 
0:0xF0,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x01,0x03,0xC0,
_daveExchange PDU number: 65537
IF1 enter _daveExchangeTCP
send packet: : 
0:0x03,0x00,0x00,0x19,0x02,0xF0,0x80,0x32,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x08,0x00,0x00,
10:0x00,0xF0,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x01,0x03,0xC0,
readISOpacket: 27 bytes read, 27 needed
readISOpacket: packet: 
0:0x03,0x00,0x00,0x1B,0x02,0xF0,0x80,0x32,0x03,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x08,0x00,
10:0x00,0x85,0x00,0xF0,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x01,0x00,0xF0,
IF1 _daveExchangeTCP res from read 27
result of exchange: 0
PDU header: 
0:0x32,0x03,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x08,0x00,0x00,0x85,0x00,
plen: 8 dlen: 0
Parameter: 
0:0xF0,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x01,0x00,0xF0,
error: no message defined!
IF1 error in daveConnectPLC() step 1. retrying...
Couldn't connect to PLC.
Program ended with exit code: 254
```

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juni 2015)

Bei der Verbindung zur LOGO müssen Rack und Slot beide 0 sein.
Bei der LOGO 8 sind die Adressmappings geändert.

Hilfreich sind vielleicht folgende Threads:
http://www.sps-forum.de/hochsprache...ompilieren-auf-raspberry-pi-8.html#post530753
http://www.sps-forum.de/hochsprachen-opc/74735-libnodave-siemens-logo-8-a.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/77110-libnodave-vb2010-logo.html

Harald


----------



## benutzername1 (16 Juni 2015)

Hallo Harald,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mit Rack und Slot auf 0 funktioniert es auch nicht.
Die Forenbeiträge habe ich bereits angeschaut, komme jedoch dennoch nicht weiter.


----------

